# Frog experts opinions......



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Guys

A mate of mine sent me a pic of his frog. I noticed the weird white colouration on it (kinda hard not to notice). He asked me what my thoughts were but i'm by no means a frog expert! I'm interested in getting any opinions on what has caused this colouration or if anyone has seen this sort of thing before.

Thanks guys
Den


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 28, 2007)

He said that over time the white 'spot' seems to have grown......

opinions anyone?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 28, 2007)

GTF's often have white speckling, I am guess that is just an extreme of this colour variation? It doesn't look fungal, or like an infection.


----------



## scorps (Dec 28, 2007)

yea seems to be a couler variation although i am no frog exspert


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 28, 2007)

Doesnt look like its a infection, maybe it wasnt born properley or somthing.


----------



## scorps (Dec 28, 2007)

nuh lil ben i woulndt council it as a bearth defect just be like counseling a striped coastal as a defect nothing wrong just a variation


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 28, 2007)

ok thanks scorps, i was just thinking out loud


----------



## scorps (Dec 28, 2007)

hahah thats cool lil ben oi guess what im coming down your way soon


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 28, 2007)

sweet we'll have to catch up and go looking for herps.


----------



## scorps (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah exspecialy with all this hot weather around if the rain goes away should be awsome


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 28, 2007)

should be some elapids and carpets around aye


----------



## nvenm8 (Dec 28, 2007)

This is a Genuine request for experts to ID not post stackers wanting to romance each other!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/flashchat


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry, kinda got carried away


----------



## scorps (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah man well any way well talk some other time looks like nvenm8 is chuking a lil tantreme and needs to change his dipar but yeah den i would say its just a couler vaiation with your frog


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 28, 2007)

Not a tanty mate, flash chat is the place for chatting. Your input is appreciated and the odd chat is sweet but chat is in place for, well, chatting.....


----------



## scorps (Dec 28, 2007)

haha ok den sory man i havnt spoken to him for months just saw him online soz mate


----------



## tadpoles (Dec 28, 2007)

I've sent the pic on to some frog experts, should find out what "it" is tomorrow nite.

Sarah


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 28, 2007)

Ta Sarah. I look forward to your post. I love anything different! 

Den


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just looks like a loss of pigmentation. We had a member on our site post pics of a Gold Green? Tree Frog, well a Gold Litoria caerulea anyway, lol. You will get a few more response on our site in the next few days.

Calico, thats what you call it in BHP's isn't it?


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 28, 2007)

Den, is the frog in Australia or overseas?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 28, 2007)

The owner is in NSW mate


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 28, 2007)

Was it Captive breed or WC?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 28, 2007)

Not 100% sure on that. He got it from a kid or something. You know how those mexicans roll......LOL


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 28, 2007)

How long has he had it? Was there any patches when he first got it? How rapidly is it spreading?


----------



## dintony (Dec 28, 2007)

Den said:


> Not 100% sure on that. He got it from a kid or something. You know how those mexicans roll......LOL


 

LOL That cracked me up. 


But we had a GTF that used to visit us at our old house who had a bit white patch like that.... except it went over his face.

Not helpful I know.... but just thought I'd tell you...


----------



## albino (Dec 28, 2007)

i'd suggest that it may well be a pied (piebald) mutation. many bird mutations in the pied start with an abnormal patch like this, however, as far as colour goes, i would have expected a yellow patch rather than a white. the known mutations in gtf's are blues and yellows, needing both genes present to produce a white if following normal inheritence as with green birds, eg a pied green budgie has a yellow patch, and you need blue and yellow budgie genes to produce whites.
worth breeding, some nice patterns could appear in subsequent generations.


----------

